# Pulling Plants



## FUM (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm thinking that if I pull/cut my plants durring the hotest part of the day,then hang them so that the good juices will flow to the buds and dry. I know that with poppies this is true. Please give me your input.


----------



## Hick (Sep 8, 2009)

...what "good juices" would that be?  
..in a word, "no" it won't make for better or more potent product


----------



## Locked (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah I see that doing absolutely nothing...All the "good juices" are on the buds already...if you want to do something to make your smoke a lot better then take the time to properly dry and cure it...it will make a big difference in taste and smokability...


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 8, 2009)

Yup...

Just pull it after it's last day of resin production and away you go...

Happy Harvesting!


----------



## cubby (Sep 8, 2009)

aplaisia said:
			
		

> I think it would be better to harvest from the root and hang and dry.
> I would harvest after ~12 hours of dark. This will slow down photosynthesis and use of water.
> 
> If you keep the moisture in the plants longer (which the root will have a lot of stored moisture) they will dry slower.
> ...


 


   You don't need a dry plant, you're already high......lol.


----------



## FUM (Sep 8, 2009)

Your Right


----------

